
Show HN: A no-drinking Telegram chatbot and $100 challenge to quit for 100 days - johnnymakes
https://zeropercent.club
======
Pete-Codes
Uh, you are making $100 if someone commits to stop drinking and isn't able to?
So you're making money from someone's addiction, you know this right?

------
Pete-Codes
Pieter Levels made this site like 5 years ago as well. It's good to make new
things!

